# Salmon with Citrus Butter



## Raine (Jul 10, 2004)

Salmon with Citrus Butter


Salmon Marinade*

1 3.5 to 4 lb salmon filet
2oz canola oil
3oz orange juice (fresh squeezed)
2oz lemon juice  (fresh squeezed)
1oz lime juice     (fresh squeezed)

Marinate the salmon for up to two hours.

Citrus Butter

1 teaspoon grated zest of oranges
1 teaspoon grated zest of limes
1 teaspoon grated zest of lemons
3 tablespoons orange juice
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon lime juice
3 tablespoons minced parsley
1/4 pound softened unsalted butter

  TO PREPARE SALMON: Smoke or grill salmon basting with the citrus butter.
I typically use apple for smoke, but any fruitwood would be nice.


  TO PREPARE CITRUS BUTTER: For the butter, mix all ingredients including
1/4 tsp salt and 1/4 tsp pepper in a small bowl. Transfer to a sheet of
parchment paper and shape butter mixture into a 6-inch log. Wrap and freeze
until the butter is firm, about 30 minutes. (Can be frozen up to 2 months.)
**

 TO SERVE: Transfer a salmon fillet to each dinner plate. Place a 1-inch
piece of Citrus Butter on each steak and serve.

* I often make this recipe with just a light kosher salt brine, 1/2-cup
kosher salt-1/3 cup brown sugar to 1-gallon of water for 2-3 hours. Though
it is excellent with the recommended marinade.

** Make additional citrus butter for basting salmon.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 10, 2004)

Question..... is 'zest' necessary whan you add so much juice??


----------



## kyles (Jul 20, 2004)

I haven't tried this recipe.........yet!!! It sounds great.

The zest gives an extra dimension, it gives a sharpness to the juice. I usually use both in recipes.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 20, 2004)

the zest would also add color to the sauce as well.


----------

